# Wrist Rocket Tips



## Brooks67

I hold the slingshot with my right hand and pull back with my left and I shoot a daisy powerline. Any tips


----------



## NaturalFork

Tips on what? Aiming? Search the forum for aiming tips. There have been a few really good posts on the subject.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Sure thing. The next time you replace the tubes, check the tips of the frame with a good magnifying glass and if they aren't very, very smooth, polish out the rough spots. Daisy has had some quality problems with finishing in this area.



Brooks67 said:


> I hold the slingshot with my right hand and pull back with my left and I shoot a daisy powerline. Any tips


----------



## Brooks67

Thanks


----------



## harpersgrace

get Trumark RRT tubes much better than Daisy.


----------



## NaturalFork

harpersgrace said:


> get Trumark RRT tubes much better than Daisy.


Very good point!


----------



## Imperial

what harpersgrace said. them yellow daisy bands are the suk. i put some TM reds on my two wristrockets (one is a daisy) and WOW! i can easily send a marble about 150 yds ( im guesstimating, but it does shoot far) without trying.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

You can also replace the horrible Daisy tubes with home-mades, either medical latex or Theraband Tube. My Daisy has Theraband Green Tubes, easier pull and more power.



Imperial said:


> what harpersgrace said. them yellow daisy bands are the suk. i put some TM reds on my two wristrockets (one is a daisy) and WOW! i can easily send a marble about 150 yds ( im guesstimating, but it does shoot far) without trying.


----------



## marblemadness

i started with a daisy, too (b-52). i just put on some tapered tubes (~$5 delivered from Amazon) and am very happy with the improvement. as far as shooting, just look around. you'll be hard-pressed to come up with a question that hasn't been asked, yet! good luck & happy shootin!


----------



## strikewzen

sorry for not being able to make a video to help you yet, i've only shot about 10k BBs with wrist braced slingshot and have a few newbie tips to share with you

1) do not grip your slingshot, let the brace do its work, this automatically centers your fork in alignment with your pouch given 2 of your tubes are exactly the same(strength,length etc)

2) do not straighten your lead arm at the beginning of the draw, you want to extend your forearm at the same time as you pull back the pouch with backhand

3) keep a little room do not overextend your elbow joint or you will take a shock right after the shot in that joint

4) observe how the flippers finish, they flip for a reason [has to do with to so the called PUSH(lead arm) & PULL(back arm) upon release to cancel out the recoil on the shot]
as we cannot flip, personally i do a sideways finish, kind of like roger federer's one handed backhand, you extend outward with the lead arm and do the same with the back arm following the pull. (important to do with both arm to not rotate your torso)

It gives a very elegant look, and you are always in balance.

5) you want to align your forearm extension (leadarm) during the push/pull on a parallel axis with your finishing outward extension, to minimize error. you may need to alter your grip, remember do not use the wrist at all during and after the shot, this will only add to errors.

6) there's some special technique on the draw and release i would have to show in a video, but for now please ask if you have more questions, anytime.


----------

